# Can you help me stop ring sniffing?



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

My trainer told me to get Noelle to stop sniffing the ring floor immediately. 
She expects Noelle to trial in the fall, so this ring sniffing behavior is a real problem. If I had a magic wand I would fix it. But, I don't have a magic wand. I have a dog, good tasting treats, lots of places to practice, and... ahem, no idea what to do.

Noelle does not sniff the floor or any shelves in Target, Walmart, grocery stores, the bank, etc. She keeps her nose to herself around food and other people, even toddlers with ice cream cones. No sniff is a default behavior in public. However, Noelle does sniff the floor in pet stores, the vet's office, and dog class. So, dog smells are extremely distracting, far more than any human related smells, including people food.

As you all know by now, I'm a huge fan of teaching opposite behaviors. The opposite of jumping up is sitting. The opposite of bolting out of the door is stay with the door open. What's the opposite of floor sniffing? 

Sniff....
Noelle, leave it. Noelle, _______. 

Help me fill in the blank with something she can do in the ring during a trial that is the exact opposite of ring sniffing, and is something I can reward her for doing during class. Tall order, I know. :help:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I replied about this in your other thread, but my short answer is that sniffing is an avoidance/stress related behavior, so the opposite of feeling stress is to relieve/release it. Answer = focused attention. See my comments about the clinic I did this weekend here. http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/260697-here-relaxed-poodle.html


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Well we went on a training mission to two pet stores. I gave Noelle permission to sniff all the pee-mail outside. "Go sniff." and "Good sniff." Then we went inside. "No sniff." "Watch me." I had high value treats. We walked around the store and every time Noelle tried to sniff, I checked her and told her "no sniff." She got the idea pretty quickly to air sniff and not put her nose on the floor or any shelves. We went in and out of the store several times. Sniff, yes. Sniff no. Sniff yes. Sniff no. By the third trip, I didn't have to correct floor sniffing as often.

Off we went to another store. I gave her a chance to sniff. We went in, she started sniffing the rug by the door. No sniff. Back outside. Yes sniff. Second time in the store, no sniffing on the rug. I rewarded and heeled her around the store with speed changes, eye contact, and sits. Wonderful work, lots of focus and drive.

Noelle likes clear information. Yes, no, on off. Next week we will sign up for 15 minutes of early ring time. That gives us the chance to work on heeling in the ring with no sniffing. I'm feeling hopeful we can get this under control.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Is eye contact desirable in the OB ring? "Watch me" seems like the opposite of sniffing to me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Eye contact is critically important in obedience performance. It matters all the way through, but think about utility signals, no words allowed only signals so your dog better not be looking anywhere other than at you. And yes, I think look at me as an emotionally anchoring connected behavior is exactly the opposite of sniffing.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sniffing the ring is something Noelle does for three reasons, as far as I can tell. One, I'm curious about this smell. Two, blah blah blah the trainer is talking, blah blah blah, mom is busy, I'm so bored my head is going to explode, I know, sniff the floor, ah, much better. And three, I am overwhelmed, confused and uncomfortable, so I am sniffing the floor to feel more grounded. 

Eye contact, focus games, and simply being more in tune with Noelle is helping. We will go on lots of field trips to local pet stores and practice, practice, practice. Also, during class when the trainer is talking, I'll make sure to watch Noelle and correct any ring sniffing before it starts.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When the trainer is talking do you give Noelle an off work order? When I am talking with my trainer for anything more than a couple of seconds I put Javelin or Lily on a relaxed down so they aren't having to sit at ready to work (and getting bored or stressed over it) while the blah blah is going on.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Huh, I never thought of that. Duh, sounds like an obvious thing to train. Down and stay while I listen to the teacher. Noelle can maintain a down while the entire class walks around the ring past her, so I think that'll help. I'll let you know.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

From Susan Garrett:

“Yesterday I went live on Facebook with my final workshop of “The Obstacle Is The Way” free agility training series, and it was clear that the biggest frustration the majority of you are feeling centres around distractions.

How to deal with a dog that…

Has super high energy and is easily distracted.

OR

Has fears and is easily spooked by distractions.

So that’s exactly what I’m going to tackle in this video. I’m going to step you through my 5 Step Process to conquering distractions. (Little hint: this works for ANY frustration/challenge you might be facing, not just distractions!)

Click here to watch the video series now. http://click.clickerdogs.com/wf/cli...nlKg7cOTwYD9oCUtLaBVDWIIO-2B-2BvHJIDBKw-3D-3D

Here’s to having your dog’s biggest distraction turn up in the agility ring, and for your dog to not even bat an eyelash!

Susan“

This puts you on Susan’s e-mail list, which you can opt out of at any time.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> When the trainer is talking do you give Noelle an off work order? When I am talking with my trainer for anything more than a couple of seconds I put Javelin or Lily on a relaxed down so they aren't having to sit at ready to work (and getting bored or stressed over it) while the blah blah is going on.


I agree. My trainer wants us to be very clear that in class we're either !Working! or our dogs are on a settle (relaxed lay down). We aren't suppose to have the dog just standing around or doing whatever during any breaks in work.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sometimes the obvious little things like, duh, lie down and do nothing for a bit, escape me. Maybe it's because every other class I've taken Noelle to she's been, well. 






Yeah, like that. A Super Ball bouncing every which way, full of excitement and energy, I was struggling just to contain her enthusiasm. Now, I think Noelle actually would lie down and relax. Assuming her handler remembers to ask, that is.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Not everyone in my class is as good at putting their dog on a settle between work.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Exactly that Mysticrealm. Having an off work dog on a settle is one of the first things I teach my students. I had somebody new just this week who I taught that to.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

There is no way Noelle would have been successful with a settle when she was younger. I really did have a super ball on a leash. But, at least I would have had a goal to work toward. Why didn't anyone tell me? Or maybe they did tell me but Noelle was too busy being a super ball for me to learn it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I missed class this week because of Noelle's ears, but we did go to two pet stores today. Sniff outside, good sniff. We went through the whole pet store and Noelle didn't sniff the floor! That was so cool. We will see how that works out at our training club, but at least Noelle is getting the idea there is a right time for her nose to go on the ground, and a wrong time.

Progress. Keep going, Noelle!


----------

